# snail's... emotions? feelings?



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I think snails can have feelings and emotions! 

:lol2::lol2:

here are a few I have seen

coy









attentive









kind









shocked









loving


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

nutter


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* Loving the "shocked" one


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

awww :flrt:
it's nice to see something snaily
I think other snail people must be in hibernation
nice pic's I need to take some of mine soon

I like to think they can have different emotions faces
i like to call the weird scrunch up face manatee face
or when their eye stalks are at weird angles


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

do they have pupils on the end of those stalks or are they just for feeling with.They have a certain charm that you have captured in your pics.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

They are devoid of personaility for me, but heck i don't half feel guilty when i step on one by accident!!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

oooooo.....i've been looking for albino ones everywhere! I don't suppose you get eggs at all?




sarahc said:


> do they have pupils on the end of those stalks or are they just for feeling with.They have a certain charm that you have captured in your pics.


they've got primitive light sensitive stuff, so not proper eyes like ours


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> They are devoid of personaility for me, but heck i don't half feel guilty when i step on one by accident!!



so do I,my heart sinks at the crunch.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww i love snails miss mine but i dont think i would get them again once you get one, two and then you buy more and then if they have eggs my oh my bugger lol i couldnt freeze any i fet mean.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

DarkCarmen said:


> awww :flrt:
> it's nice to see something snaily
> I think other snail people must be in hibernation
> nice pic's I need to take some of mine soon
> ...


you should get the pics up! I think snails make for a great photo. :2thumb:



mrcriss said:


> oooooo.....i've been looking for albino ones everywhere! I don't suppose you get eggs at all?


I have not had any eggs from them yet but I am sure it will not be long.: victory:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

I feel guilty if I step on one, I try to avoid now
If i do see one i tend to giving them a lift to where their heading.

yeah I felt bad about freezing at first still do but I know if i didn't I'd be overun by snails, I've had at least 6 clutches could of had myself an army

I've gotta do a clean out this week
good time to take some pics.: victory:

I'l be getting them something different to try last time it was aubergine and mushroom, neither was a big hit but seemed to enjoy mushroom more


----------

